# TV Box usb Tv tuner Issue.



## shadowk3

Hello,
I recently purchased what I knew I shouldn't, I got a cheapo generic tv tuner external usb box from Ebay.Obviously it didn't come down to plugging it in and slapping in a driver disk. I did as much research as I could and this is what I have come up with as far as information about the product.

Company: SinoVideo
Model: usb2.0box
Product name: SV 3200 USB TV BOX
Other name: TV BOX

*
ISSUE AT HAND:*
When I got the product I plugged it in and put the disk in,i hit install driver and it went on to say the driver is being installed bla bla. Once that stopped I clicked to install the little software that cam with the product,but when I clicked it said the driver is not installed or something along those lines. So I then tried installing the driver manualy, this gave me the same result, so I decided maybe it was just the crappy software they sent with it, so I got some other dvr software , and to no avail got the same result.

My only thought left is that the issue is occuring because I installed a Windows xp driver (that and vista are all that are available) and I am running Windows Xp X64. But I have never seen this issue before. But the device is working properly according to my pc and the drivers are installed, but my pc labels the device USB HYBRID DEVICE, not sure if that means anything.

So if any of you have gone against better judgement and purchased one of these what I like to refer to as "Generic Devices" and have gotten it working on XP64, please let me in on the secret.

Or if any of you can write drivers and would like to create a driver for me that would be just as well.

Any other info directing me to 75 channels of cable on my pc please fill me in(besides telling me to buy a replacement item).


ray:


----------



## brow96

shadowk3 said:


> Hello,
> I recently purchased what I knew I shouldn't, I got a cheapo generic tv tuner external usb box from Ebay.Obviously it didn't come down to plugging it in and slapping in a driver disk. I did as much research as I could and this is what I have come up with as far as information about the product.
> 
> Company: SinoVideo
> Model: usb2.0box
> Product name: SV 3200 USB TV BOX
> Other name: TV BOX
> 
> *
> ISSUE AT HAND:*
> When I got the product I plugged it in and put the disk in,i hit install driver and it went on to say the driver is being installed bla bla. Once that stopped I clicked to install the little software that cam with the product,but when I clicked it said the driver is not installed or something along those lines. So I then tried installing the driver manualy, this gave me the same result, so I decided maybe it was just the crappy software they sent with it, so I got some other dvr software , and to no avail got the same result.
> 
> My only thought left is that the issue is occuring because I installed a Windows xp driver (that and vista are all that are available) and I am running Windows Xp X64. But I have never seen this issue before. But the device is working properly according to my pc and the drivers are installed, but my pc labels the device USB HYBRID DEVICE, not sure if that means anything.
> 
> So if any of you have gone against better judgement and purchased one of these what I like to refer to as "Generic Devices" and have gotten it working on XP64, please let me in on the secret.
> 
> Or if any of you can write drivers and would like to create a driver for me that would be just as well.
> 
> Any other info directing me to 75 channels of cable on my pc please fill me in(besides telling me to buy a replacement item).
> 
> 
> ray:


Company home page:

http://www.sinovideo.com.cn/en

Product page:

http://www.sinovideo.com.cn/en/p/8/










Download page:

http://www.sinovideo.com.cn/en/d/

Driver Link:

http://www.sinovideo.com.cn/down/3200_drv_061108.zip

Remote Controller Link:

http://www.sinovideo.com.cn/down/3200_remote_061108.zip

There is other software on this page. But I don't know which product to tell you to get. I hope the CD/DVD that came with the device has some applications?

HTH

Bill


----------



## shadowk3

mmm, I've seen all of that information and I have already walked that route.

The issue at hand is possibly the fact that i am running Xp64 as i stated in the original message, also stated was the fact that the webste has no xp64 drivers on thier page. I feel this is the issue but am not 100% sure.

The cd that came with the hardware, has one software application which will not even open because of the driver issue as I stated before.


----------



## brow96

shadowk3 said:


> mmm, I've seen all of that information and I have already walked that route.
> 
> The issue at hand is possibly the fact that i am running Xp64 as i stated in the original message, also stated was the fact that the webste has no xp64 drivers on thier page. I feel this is the issue but am not 100% sure.
> 
> The cd that came with the hardware, has one software application which will not even open because of the driver issue as I stated before.


What is the name of the file that won't open?

Bill


----------



## shadowk3

WinPVR, but your missing the point, it says it will not open due to the driver not being installed, another app I tried said cannot detect device and another app i tried just froze.


----------



## brow96

shadowk3 said:


> WinPVR, but your missing the point, it says it will not open due to the driver not being installed, another app I tried said cannot detect device and another app i tried just froze.


Thank you for that little bit of information. During my rambling, last night, I ran across a PDF file that gave a very detailed set of instructions on the installation of this device! Including the software that comes with it.

Also, during my late night ramblings I opened the "driver" file from Sinovideo, and extracted it. Used some old tools on the file. Turns out you have a TVMaster Chipset in your device. Made by Trident Multimedia Technologies, Co. Ltd. (TMT). This is a company that is a part of TridentMicro. The driver file version is v1.30, on their site. They operate out of China, Taiwan, and Hong Kong. This is a fairly (last year or so) new chipset. So this is not an "old" device. Its used in a number of devices made by a large number of companies.

Unfortunately, there appears to be a sub model variation discrepancy. By that I mean that the INF file in the "driver" archive states that it is a "OEM 5600AA" device. Which means that the INF file is installing the 5600 chipset variant. That was what I started out looking for. BUT, on several sites that give detailed break downs of Chinese Companies and their products, several of them stated that your model (SV 3200) has the "TVMaster 6000 Chipset". So I'm a little confused at this point, on the exact chipset installed in your device.

The other problem I ran across is the INF file in the "Driver" archive. There are several references to external files, that are NOT included in the archive. Here's the list so far:



> CatalogFile=TridVid.cat
> Include= ks.inf,kscaptur.inf


The above are lines from the INF file referencing files that should have been in the archive, but are not. Hopefully your CD has those files? The "TridVid.cat" file is not that important, but it could be depending on what the mfg put in it. But, normally speaking it can be skipped. Since I don't recognize the last two files I can't say what they do. BUT, I can say this! They are a part of the install "package" and should have been there.

The file "ks.inf"? I have NO IDEA. HOWEVER, the file "kscaptur.inf"? That I can make an educated guess on. It deals with the installation of the "video capture" of the video stream from your device and re-directing it to the appropriate display device. That much I'm confident of. I hope your installation CD has that INF? Because if it don't? Then THAT could be a MAJOR problem, a SERIOUSLY MAJOR one. Simply put the installation would be "incomplete". 

If the video capture portion of the installation was not installed then the programs that use the "stream", like say "WinPVR" would be looking for the drivers dealing with the "capture" part of the device. They would refuse to install, because as far as the program can tell their is no "video capture device"!!!!!!

This would, also, explain this statement of yours more clearly:



> But the device is working properly according to my pc and the drivers are installed, but my pc labels the device USB HYBRID DEVICE, not sure if that means anything.


This statement leads me to now believe that the "driver" part of the installation went just fine. BUT, when it should have spawned the "child" INF's (ks.inf & kscaptur.inf) they were NOT there. Simply put you might have a partial installation, i.e. you have the "device" driver part, but not the rest. That is just speculation on my part right now.

But your above quote says the Windows XP DOES recognize the device and that it is working just fine. It's starting to look more and more like you are a victim of an incomplete set of software drivers. Someone decided that this was the "bare necessities", but forgot about the installation of the "Video capture" portion. Oops! :grin:

I fully understood your point and agree. Windows XP 64 Bit is also a 32 Bit OS. There should be few problems getting a 32 Bit driver to work under a 64 Bit OS. BUT, I suspect that since you do not appear to have all the "parts" installed? That his could create the problems you are having. 

I'm now looking for those two INF files. Either as individual files or inside of an archive. If I find them? Then I'll have some idea of the file names necessary to complete the setup. I hope to have some results shortly. But, I would not place a lot of money on it.

HTH

Bill


----------



## shadowk3

That is some very good research, and it sounds like you found the source of the problem. So I did some digging, I opened the case of this little device to see what info was on the inside and i came up with this.

USB Box V2.0 TVMASTER

and the tv tuner itself the metal thing you screw coaxle into has a sticker that says

TNF 5535-MF


the chipset says : TM5600

there is also a little white image and some text stmped on it that says 
cp5 94v-0
E134893
WS0650

it also says : sinovideo USB Box v2.0 TVMASTER 2005.8


I think some of this info should be helpful. I'm looking through the disk now.

what tool did you use to open the inf?

I can't seem to find those files on the disk, no idea where to look really but.

but i'm a little stressed right now and don't feel like dealing with it at the moment, so I hope the new info will help you help me. I appreciate it.


----------



## shadowk3

oh I should also inform you that it may say 5600 and 6000 because there are two versions of the 3200


----------



## shadowk3

I also noticed in a pciture of my device online has the disk behind it, the disk is not the same as my disk, my disk is a mini disk, oh wow and i just realized that the disk I got is a WinPVR disk,and it says installation driver,software included, so somewhere I need to find a copy of the device specific disk....


----------



## brow96

shadowk3 said:


> That is some very good research, and it sounds like you found the source of the problem. So I did some digging, I opened the case of this little device to see what info was on the inside and i came up with this.
> 
> USB Box V2.0 TVMASTER
> 
> and the tv tuner itself the metal thing you screw coaxle into has a sticker that says
> 
> TNF 5535-MF
> 
> 
> the chipset says : TM5600
> 
> there is also a little white image and some text stmped on it that says
> cp5 94v-0
> E134893
> WS0650
> 
> it also says : sinovideo USB Box v2.0 TVMASTER 2005.8
> 
> 
> I think some of this info should be helpful. I'm looking through the disk now.
> 
> what tool did you use to open the inf?
> 
> I can't seem to find those files on the disk, no idea where to look really but.
> 
> but i'm a little stressed right now and don't feel like dealing with it at the moment, so I hope the new info will help you help me. I appreciate it.


THANK YOU for that information it may help me find something that will help us. No bets, or guarantees, but it certainly helps.



> what tool did you use to open the inf?


ALL INF files are PURE text, there fore you can open it with Notepad or any other text tool. DON'T open it with MS Word or any word processor! Why? The normal way a word processor saves a files is by adding formating instructions to the file. Either at the beginning or the tail end of the file. This makes the file unreadable.

INF files use the "old fashion way" of being read into the system. The OS uses DOS file parsing techniques. The is a well documented and reliable method for understanding the contents of a file.

*TNF 5535-MF*

Web page link to the device:

http://www.tenas.net/Product/en/product_detail.asp?productid=96

File Link to PDF for device: File Size = 215 KB

http://www.tenas.net/Product/product_images/pdf/cn_b__39.zip

Useful information, should the need arise for it (not likely)! :grin: 

SCRATCH ALL THE ABOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Either I'm living right or you are? Just tried to do a search in Google for "TVBox USB"! On page 10 of that listing I found this link. If I'm right? Then I think you have a FULL Solution to your problem?

Web page link:

http://www.sabrent.com/products/specs/TV-USB20.htm

I think you'll find the file link on that page VERY Interesting. The images sure tell a story all by them selves. Looks like your machine. It may be a copy of the CD you got! But I did download the file all 54 MB of it. Looks like a complete setup to me. Please check to see if it's the same as the one you have. All the information in the archive says it's from Sinovideo!

I've been thinking about what I found. There is a possibility that this is the same thing you got now. But, it may be all that's needed? For this software package to work.

Just extract everything to a directory and run the AUTORUN.EXE program.

I'll hold until you get back to me on this.

Bill

P.S. 

You might want to read the TV TUNER Support page too?

http://www.sabrent.com/drivers/TVTUNERsupport.htm

Bill


----------



## brow96

As I was closing down the windows I had open for the Google search i stopped on the Google page where I started this search. Decided to go ahead with it, in the chance of finding additional information. I did!

Turns out that Sabrent is the North American Distributor for this item. So no matter how you got this item, if you live in North America, it came through them, in one way or another.

Ran across this link in a review of the item. In that review There was mention of "drivers" at this location:

http://www.driversbay.com/drivers/tv-tunners/sabrent/tv-usb20/

There are Windows Vista and Windows XP drivers there. Big downloads. I downloaded both, just to compare. The "Vista" download just updates the software package, there are drivers for Windows XP in the archive, along with drives for Windows 2000 and Vista 32 bit.

I, also, ran across a user review on TigerDirect.ca. That user said to not use the software that comes with it, because DScaler works better?!? A little digging and I found the site:

http://deinterlace.sourceforge.net/

Don't ask me how to use it with your device. But, there are support forums, and it's freeware. Also, did a little reading and there is support for Windows XP 64 Bit! It's experimental, and there are numerous warnings! But, it's and option. The web page link is here:

http://www.icosahedron.de/win64/DScaler.html

AND, it appears that there is recent work on this. I found at least one User who is using your exact model and he says there are no problems at all. But, like anything else? Take that with a LARGE dose of salt! :grin:

HTH

Bill


----------



## shadowk3

it looks as though there is still an issue with the driver. But the software atleast opens up now. TV BOX is now listed in my hardware but it has an ! next to it. it looks like it tries to get the drivers from windows update for some reason.


----------



## shadowk3

it doesn't seem to want to install the driver i download for it, only thing it will install is from windows update and that when it called the device USB hybrid. How do I go about putting the drivers in manualy, maybe I can force it to use them.


----------



## brow96

shadowk3 said:


> it looks as though there is still an issue with the driver. But the software atleast opens up now. TV BOX is now listed in my hardware but it has an ! next to it. it looks like it tries to get the drivers from windows update for some reason.


What's the error code, listed in the Device Manager?

Bill


----------



## shadowk3

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.


----------



## brow96

shadowk3 said:


> The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
> 
> To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.


Obviously something didn't go right the last time the drivers were installed. You might want to try installing it again. OR, remove everything and start over. Your option.

There is only one file, for the driver, so you can search for the file and see where it's at on your HDD. Maybe it got put in the wrong location? It should be in "\system32\drivers\", but I wouldn't take no bets on that!

HTH

Bill


----------



## shadowk3

Ok, I think I figured out the driver install issue, I now have it installing the correct drivers,however when it's done installing it says it was not installed properly. My guess is that all the messing around with drivers i've been doing has gunked up the works, so I need to know how I would go about cleaning all of that junk out. I did the normal uninstall under device manager but we all know that doesn't do much. I can't seem to find a drriver cleaning utility for anything besides video cards. DO yo know of any or know how I can clean those out?


----------



## brow96

shadowk3 said:


> Ok, I think I figured out the driver install issue, I now have it installing the correct drivers,however when it's done installing it says it was not installed properly. My guess is that all the messing around with drivers I've been doing has gunked up the works, so I need to know how I would go about cleaning all of that junk out. I did the normal uninstall under device manager but we all know that doesn't do much. I can't seem to find a driver cleaning utility for anything besides video cards. DO yo know of any or know how I can clean those out?


You might try doing the same thing in safe mode, i.e. press F8 during the boot up process. 

I don't like or trust fully, "Registry Cleaners", but if you feel it's worth a try? There are numerous programs around that will clean up the registry of any "orphaned" entries. But, do your research carefully, make restore points, and back up your machine. For the rare occasion when your setup decides to "go South for the Winter". :grin:

That way you can put it all back and try again a different way. For "safer" tools and such try the files mentioned at this location:

http://www.pricelesswarehome.org/2006/PL2006SYSTEMUTILITIES.php#RegistryAndFileTools

The files listed here are listed only because they work, i.e. they have been tested by us. That means the programs have been tested by users and not some company or laboratory with a finical interest in the product. PLUS, every program there is Freeware! 

I won't guarantee any program that deals with the registry editing or cleaning. But, the programs listed there will, probably, do less harm than some fly by night outfits idea of a registry cleaner.

BUT, before you start running these programs, make a backup and a restore point. Gives you a better chance at recovery if it don't work properly.

HTH

Bill


----------



## shadowk3

South Carolina huh, you a NASCAR fan? Go Martin!


----------



## shadowk3

more on that driver error, "driver is not intended for this platform" so looks like i need a xp64 driver.


----------



## brow96

shadowk3 said:


> more on that driver error, "driver is not intended for this platform" so looks like i need a xp64 driver.


Are you 100% sure that it's the driver that's generating the error or something else? I DO tend to think it's the driver causing the error, but it's possible the INF file violated some protocol and caused it too.

Just as a "side note" quite a few machine use this same driver. It does NOT appear to be a USB driver, just a "general purpose" driver for the TVMaster chipset. How do I know this? There are several Video Capture devices out there that use the TVMaster 5600/6000 chipset. Some of them are on the PCI bus not the USB bus. I've downloaded those archives and extracted the *tridvid.sys* file. They are identical, even to the bit level, i.e. I did a binary compare of the files. They are the same.

So now I'm looking for a TV Capture device that uses the TVMaster 5600/6000 AND says it's for a 64bit OS! IF I find one, and I'm just starting to look, then I'll have one to compare it against. If they are identical? Then the problem resides else were and not with the driver.

Keep in mind that there are TWO things we are controlling with this driver. The TVMaster Chipset and the TV Tuner device. The TVMaster Chipset controls the TV Tuner, that's it's intended purpose. We, on the other hand, use the output of that device (TV Tuner). Your capture software intercepts the stream coming from the tuner and displays it in the software or on a separate monitor. OK, OK, that's a pretty simple explanation, it IS a LOT more complicated than that, though.

I don't give up this easy. Maybe I won't win, but it won't be for a lack of trying!!

Bill


----------



## sashiel

brow96 said:


> Company home page:
> 
> http://www.sinovideo.com.cn/en
> 
> Product page:
> 
> http://www.sinovideo.com.cn/en/p/8/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download page:
> 
> http://www.sinovideo.com.cn/en/d/
> 
> Driver Link:
> 
> http://www.sinovideo.com.cn/down/3200_drv_061108.zip
> 
> Remote Controller Link:
> 
> http://www.sinovideo.com.cn/down/3200_remote_061108.zip
> 
> There is other software on this page. But I don't know which product to tell you to get. I hope the CD/DVD that came with the device has some applications?
> 
> HTH
> 
> Bill


hey thanks . . . I've been seeking this for a couple of hours, really thanks.


----------



## apekas

Hi,

Has any body found a solution for this problem?

I have the same issue, but I'm running Vista Home Premiun 64bits, and I can't install the driver.

If any body has any updates, I will really apreciate if you provide them.

Thank you


----------



## Riskyone101

This is what I found out about the USB Tuner box:

System Requirements:
• CPU: Pentium III 800 MHz or above 
• Operation System: Windows 2000 SP4, XP SP2 
• Memory: 64 MB 
• DirectX 9.0C or above 
• 500 MB of available hard disk space or above 
• CD-ROM Drive 
• USB2.0 slot 

Note: I dont see a driver for xp 64bit or for vista windows either.

If you are looking for a good TV PVR Box then check this site out:
http://www.hauppauge.com/


----------



## mortree

Apparently the video stream is linked into DirectX by the device driver as those missing ks.inf and kscaptur.inf files as part of the DirectX8 files in the SABRENT CD download file mentioned.

So whatever DVR software you use is supposed to use DirectX APIs rather than directly grabbing the video stream itself.





brow96 said:


> Thank you for that little bit of information. During my rambling, last night, I ran across a PDF file that gave a very detailed set of instructions on the installation of this device! Including the software that comes with it.
> 
> Also, during my late night ramblings I opened the "driver" file from Sinovideo, and extracted it. Used some old tools on the file. Turns out you have a TVMaster Chipset in your device. Made by Trident Multimedia Technologies, Co. Ltd. (TMT). This is a company that is a part of TridentMicro. The driver file version is v1.30, on their site. They operate out of China, Taiwan, and Hong Kong. This is a fairly (last year or so) new chipset. So this is not an "old" device. Its used in a number of devices made by a large number of companies.
> 
> Unfortunately, there appears to be a sub model variation discrepancy. By that I mean that the INF file in the "driver" archive states that it is a "OEM 5600AA" device. Which means that the INF file is installing the 5600 chipset variant. That was what I started out looking for. BUT, on several sites that give detailed break downs of Chinese Companies and their products, several of them stated that your model (SV 3200) has the "TVMaster 6000 Chipset". So I'm a little confused at this point, on the exact chipset installed in your device.
> 
> The other problem I ran across is the INF file in the "Driver" archive. There are several references to external files, that are NOT included in the archive. Here's the list so far:
> 
> 
> 
> The above are lines from the INF file referencing files that should have been in the archive, but are not. Hopefully your CD has those files? The "TridVid.cat" file is not that important, but it could be depending on what the mfg put in it. But, normally speaking it can be skipped. Since I don't recognize the last two files I can't say what they do. BUT, I can say this! They are a part of the install "package" and should have been there.
> 
> The file "ks.inf"? I have NO IDEA. HOWEVER, the file "kscaptur.inf"? That I can make an educated guess on. It deals with the installation of the "video capture" of the video stream from your device and re-directing it to the appropriate display device. That much I'm confident of. I hope your installation CD has that INF? Because if it don't? Then THAT could be a MAJOR problem, a SERIOUSLY MAJOR one. Simply put the installation would be "incomplete".
> 
> If the video capture portion of the installation was not installed then the programs that use the "stream", like say "WinPVR" would be looking for the drivers dealing with the "capture" part of the device. They would refuse to install, because as far as the program can tell their is no "video capture device"!!!!!!
> 
> This would, also, explain this statement of yours more clearly:
> 
> 
> 
> This statement leads me to now believe that the "driver" part of the installation went just fine. BUT, when it should have spawned the "child" INF's (ks.inf & kscaptur.inf) they were NOT there. Simply put you might have a partial installation, i.e. you have the "device" driver part, but not the rest. That is just speculation on my part right now.
> 
> But your above quote says the Windows XP DOES recognize the device and that it is working just fine. It's starting to look more and more like you are a victim of an incomplete set of software drivers. Someone decided that this was the "bare necessities", but forgot about the installation of the "Video capture" portion. Oops! :grin:
> 
> I fully understood your point and agree. Windows XP 64 Bit is also a 32 Bit OS. There should be few problems getting a 32 Bit driver to work under a 64 Bit OS. BUT, I suspect that since you do not appear to have all the "parts" installed? That his could create the problems you are having.
> 
> I'm now looking for those two INF files. Either as individual files or inside of an archive. If I find them? Then I'll have some idea of the file names necessary to complete the setup. I hope to have some results shortly. But, I would not place a lot of money on it.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Bill


----------



## w8zn

I know this thread has been going on for a while but I have several of these tuners that I am using for a specific purpose and they work great for that purpose. The issue I have is they will not work through a 2.0 USB hub. I've tried other tuners and they work fine through a hub. I understand that using any tuner through a hub is iffy due to performance issues but these tuners have about the lowest requirements for CPU as any tuners. When I try to run one of these through a hub, I get an error messages stating a usb device was not recognized. Does anyone know how to get around this? I've tried all the different drivers from different locations that have been mentioned in the past posts.

Thanks!!!


----------



## rntonp

This probably is not the solution, since I am essentially taking a "guess" but have you tried to use one of the USB Data Extension Cables ? It looks like a USB extension but the female end has a "box-type" encasing which I think might be some sort of slight "signal booster"???? I've not a f...ing clue if this even makes sense. 
If not, just remove your hidden cameras from the ladies bathrooms before you get caught.... Jokin around.... Good luck.


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

@w8zn - You need to start your own thread please, ty.
As I just ran into this thread here and it is old, the original poster hasnt responded back in quite awhile.


----------

